# je essaye o je essaie



## annalisa99

Avrei una domanda: è più comune dire j'essaye o j'essaie? uno è più corretto dell'altro?

Grazie mille


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour annalisa et bienvenue sur les forums 

Notre conjugueur indique : j'*essai**e, essaye*
Les deux sont corrects mais avec l'apostrophe.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Annalisa,
Sono altrettanto corrette le due forme. Personalmente scrivo perlopiù j'essaie, che mi pare più "moderno"


----------



## annalisa99

merci beaucoup


----------



## bearded

A scuola, tanti anni fa, si diceva che -aye è necessario per far sentire il suono finale -i, mentre ''essaie'' si pronuncerebbe 'essé' (ai come é, e finale muta). Adesso però avete messo in dubbio queste mie...certezze.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao BM,
In effetti tutt'e due le pronunce esistono, a seconda della grafia .


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Matou.  Vuoi dire che ''io provo'' si può pronunciare indifferentemente jessé e jesséi?  Questa è una novità per me.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Vuoi dire che ''io provo'' si può pronunciare indifferentemente jessé e jesséi?


Esattamente!


----------



## bearded

E che tu sappia si tratta di differenza regionale oppure di registro più o meno elevato?
Grazie delle tue risposte!


----------



## matoupaschat

Per essere sincero, non credo che ci siano delle correlazioni con le regioni o il registro linguistico, penso che siano abitudini molto personali le cui origini sono molteplici quanto inspiegabili.


----------

